# unable to play online games



## charanatmyheart (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi,

I am Charan, bought new laptop ( sony vaio ).
Previously I used to play all games (Miniclip games) in dell laptop.
Now few games are not getting opened in sony, 

for ex: Turbo racing game, whenever I click on it, it is showing in folder as " game loader", but not opening at all.

suggest me if i need to down load any software for it, if yes what is it?

kindly suggest me on this.

Charan


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF.
*
Try Java Virtual Machine and Adobe Flash Player updates


----------

